# Treadmill humor



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## jujube (Dec 13, 2014)

HAHAHA!!! Loved the look on that cat's face at the end!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

metoo, LOL!  I still wonder how they get some of those pets to do that stuff, LOL!  I tried to find another video on youtube, that I saw on facebook from some other site.  Anyway, it was hilarious. It was at a gym and this guy is goin at the treadmill, a pretty gal walks by, and he's gawking and falls off.  Right as she turned to see what happened he went right into doing pushups like he planned it, LOL!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> metoo, LOL!  I still wonder how they get some of those pets to do that stuff, LOL!  I tried to find another video on youtube, that I saw on facebook from some other site.  Anyway, it was hilarious. It was at a gym and this guy is goin at the treadmill, a pretty gal walks by, and he's gawking and falls off.  Right as she turned to see what happened he went right into doing pushups like he planned it, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh you found it Ken!! I looked, well, almost all over Youtube, LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh you found it Ken!! I looked, well, almost all over Youtube, LOL



I typed in "treadmill fail"..


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 14, 2014)

I would have never thought of that


----------

